# Ever experience Enneagram Type 4 + Enneagram Type 6 relationship dynamic?



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Type 6
Underlying motive: Security, Trust
Strives for: Reliability, Commitment
*When healthy: Relaxed, Optimistic
When stressed: Arrogant, Pessimistic*

Type 4
Underlying motive: Expression, Individuality
Strives for: Creativity, Uniqueness
*When healthy: Objective, Principled
When stressed: Clingy, Envious*


It is true.. A 6 can behave rather arrogantly when he's upset even though he doesn't say how upset he is..A 4 can get too jealous (which results in bouts of anger, anger, anger) when she's upset...

Ever experienced it? Any tips on communication stuff? Hah.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah. It doesn't work. No tips, I walk away. I don't like jealousy and I need clear communication not an expression of art. And yes, I do get arrogant. But my experience is with the 4 never saying anything and giving "hints". I just got upset if the 4 projected onto me.


----------



## Love Obsessed (Jul 28, 2009)

izzie said:


> Type 6
> Underlying motive: Security, Trust
> Strives for: Reliability, Commitment
> *When healthy: Relaxed, Optimistic
> ...


I must be a weird 4 because I don't get clingy when stressed but envious. When I get stressed I withdraw- like a 5.


----------



## Love Obsessed (Jul 28, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Yeah. It doesn't work. No tips, I walk away. I don't like jealousy and I need clear communication not an expression of art. And yes, I do get arrogant. But my experience is with the 4 never saying anything and giving "hints". I just got upset if the 4 projected onto me.


You need to meet more type fours because I like to have clear communication in relationship, too.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Love Obsessed said:


> You need to meet more type fours because I like to have clear communication in relationship, too.


Well I've never experienced an ENFP type 4, and probably I experienced unhealthy 4. 

Why don't you seem as dark to me as the 4 I knew? In fact, you don't seem dark at all. You're like cool and shizzle. Not the same vibe at all.


----------

